# Snocks? Good Idea??



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You've made a grave mistake


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

good idea...like a condom with a hole or that is only half on


----------



## pennera (Nov 5, 2018)

Sometimes half a condom is all you need  

Seriously though, it seems to work and keeps my wax super fresh.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

what about the tail


----------



## pennera (Nov 5, 2018)

I don't get a lot of road spray on the back.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

pennera said:


> I don't get a lot of road spray on the back.


you must got hella mud flaps


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

pennera said:


> Check out this new company from Denver. I use mine every time but I want to see what everyone else thinks... and yes, IT WORKS!
> 
> 
> 
> The company is called The Snowboard Sock, if you google Snowboard Snock it should come up.




You came on here just to pitch a [shitty] product and not be part of the community. Get fucked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

yeah it's a no from me


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I hate you so much


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Did the OP grow up selling pot? Cause an eighth of board bag seems like a half baked idea.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

lol/10char


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd rather get a full sleeve.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

When I was in the Navy we called these the "duty sock."

It was never a good idea.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I like my current snowboarding socks just fine thanks.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Haha didn't even bother to read a few posts before spamming with your useless rubbish?

What an idiot.

Someone posted a link to Jimmy Protection recently which looks way better and still pretty much pointless:

http://www.jimmyprotection.co.uk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

what does it even do?
...wait dont answer that... I dont care


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> what does it even do?
> ...wait dont answer that... I dont care


It keeps yer nose clean...apparently yer tail doesn't get dirty.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It keeps yer nose clean...apparently yer tail doesn't get dirty.


:blink:

...so you mean to tell me I've been wiping the wrong end??

:blink:


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It keeps yer nose clean...apparently yer tail doesn't get dirty.


not for me! I prefer a little snow on my nose, especially around 2 am..


----------

